# Is this startup heat press kit a DEAL???



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about learning the heat press and doing small jobs on the side

Would this be a deal and steal?!

Starting a T-Shirt Business is Easy with Our Heat Press Startup Kit - Pro World


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Is this a DEAL???*

You have to buy $300 worth of transfers or other supplies from them in order to get the press for $99. So if you see $300 worth of stuff to buy, go for it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It depends on what you're trying to do.

Do you just want to buy a heat press? What types of jobs are you planning to do for customers? 

Do you plan to print the transfers yourself or outsource plastisol transfers?

Do you have a vinyl cutter?

You can find some good info about heat presses and supplies here: Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

Rodney said:


> It depends on what you're trying to do.
> 
> Do you just want to buy a heat press? What types of jobs are you planning to do for customers?
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking of buying one and learning how to do it and sell smaller orders of tees on the side.

I also want to print the transfers myself, but if I can find a good deal on outsourcing it, then I can do taht as well. I'm guessing I'll need to find a good print shop to do it?

No, I don't have a vinyl cutter


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

That heat press comes well-recommended in this forum. ProWorld is a preferred vendor here and their customer support is great. By the way, they also have great transfers, check them out.


----------

